
Images Generated by Layers of Yahoo's “Open NSFW” DNN Model - btym
https://twitter.com/mr_hogeland/status/782657444828753920
======
perfectfire
Okay, I don't get it. They took an already NSFW image and ran it through deep
dream with layers from the Yahoo NSFW model and made actually _less_ NSFW
images?

------
colordrops
Interesting that she's got a full body.

------
frozenport
Famous not infamous

~~~
bckygldstn
Infamous works too. The Lenna image is often avoided due to copyright and
sexism issues.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna#Controversy)
[https://github.com/scikit-image/scikit-
image/issues/1855](https://github.com/scikit-image/scikit-image/issues/1855)

~~~
frozenport
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Birth_of_Venus](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Birth_of_Venus)

Also we can't have master-slave hardware.

